
Ask HN: Deploying Jira and Confluence on-premise? - tixocloud
Hi HN-ers,<p>Is anyone familiar with deploying Jira&#x2F;Confluence on premise? How does the software get packaged and deployed?<p>Thanks in advance.
======
gcb0
regret every hour replacing our Bugzilla with those monstrosities. the perl
hacks and occasional maintenance were a cheap price vs the usability nightmare
we have now

~~~
tixocloud
Interesting. What were the usability issues you faced?

